# How do you tell whether he is married or not?



## Bafuna (Aug 13, 2012)

Ladies......? Long distance relationship, how can you tell if he indeed isnt married.

Guys too,actually:scratchhead:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Is he always available to talk on the weekends and evenings? Does he unexpectedly cancel out on you? Is it okay to call his landline phone?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

What did he do on Valentine's Day, Father's Day, Thanksgiving, and Christmas?


----------



## Soveryalone (Jul 19, 2013)

Honestly depending on how "slick" someone is , there is NO way to be certain someone long distance isn't married. I say just go with the flow, see what happens , long distance Rs can be fun, but just like any other R can be risky, there is risk involved anytime you give your heart away.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

LovesHerMan said:


> What did he do on Valentine's Day, Father's Day, Thanksgiving, and Christmas?


:iagree:

Does he video chat with you from his home in the evenings and weekends? If so, has he ever had a "quick disconnect" with a lame excuse several hours later?

Can you send him a card to his address (snail mail)?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Being unavailable during certain hours, cutting you off suddenly. Facebook page, does he have any family? Or just friends ? How much do you know about him in general, does his life seem too good to be true? When and if he sees you does he answer his phone is it off? Is he alone or cropped him his photos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Why are you asking any red flags?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bafuna (Aug 13, 2012)

He says he's seperated. Im coming from a marriage where my husband told his girlfriends that he's not married and they believed him, he was convincing, I guess. Spinned a lot of yan, I so dont want to be the other woman even out of ignorance.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Separated = married. At best, they have some quasi-intention of maybe getting divorced at some future point. That can change. In any event, someone "getting" a divorce or even "recently" divorced has some emotional business to attend to before they'd be really available for a new relationship (generally).


----------



## Bafuna (Aug 13, 2012)

I get your point, but being in the same boat myself, all Im interested in knowing at this point is that they are really seperated pending divorce as he says. Where I come from getting a divorce actually done can take forever because of the financial demands so its not in itself surprising, but im just really curious before I get in any further, but it seems there isn't a way i can really be sure.

He has invited me to come to his home town, maybe twice, but either way since I cant go to his house because he's staying with his kids, that wouldnt prove anything


----------



## Soveryalone (Jul 19, 2013)

I am so new to this and haven't ever been married ( legally/ officially) anyways, but once a married couple gets separated isn't divorce pretty much inevitable ?


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I would never put stake in a relationship where you haven't met them in person yet.

Have fun chatting but don't get your hopes up.

The internet has a way of hiding seriously flaws, all while building false connections.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

One of my dating rules was to never date someone who was married or separated. 

First off, you don't know if they are still involved with their spouse. The second is that they have not had the time to deal with the emotional aspect of getting divorced. They need time to process everything and get through all the stages of grief.

But that is just me.


----------

